# Smartbook with Windows CE - Wireless Connections



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi I have just bought a Smartbook running Windows CE. My problem is that I can connect to Internet via my Satellite Broadband Cable for my Home PC, I can get a completely Wireless Connection when I am near McDonalds in town, but I have bought prepaid Broadband USB modem, and the Windows CE doesn't seem to be picking it up when I plug it in? Hope you understand what I mean? I'm a bit of a dunderhead with some of this newer stuff, sorry. :sigh: 
The instructions say a little window should come up with a connect button there, but nothing is happening at all? Does this mean that Windows CE cannot relate to my prepaid broadband plug in? Grrr! I'm confused. Hope someone can help me please? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

PS here's the product features :- Display terminal - 7 inch 800*480 high resolution TFT-LCD digital screen, True color image display.
Input - Standard 80 key keyboard and mouse
Sound card - AC97 sound card
Communication - Broadband internet access, 10/100mb ethernet port, built in Wireless LAN adapter
System - Embedded Windows CE 6.0 operating system - high security and virus free. 

Don't know if any of that helps or not? Cheers and thanks Cheryl


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try the USB adapter in another computer? That would be a good test.


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, and thanks for your reply. I have tried the USB adapter on this computer(my home PC that is), and it has connected ok. So it must have something to do with my Windows CE on the Smartbook I suppose? Hope someone can give me some ideas. Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: mini netbook 7"*

I have a mini Smartbook, which has a wifi and wireless connection(I have managed to connect outside the McDonalds restaurant) in town, so no probs there. I can also connect by using the Satellite Broadband cable that is connected to my Desktop PC at home, so no probs there either. Now I have bought a prepaid Broadband USB adapter, but my Windows CE on my Smartbook is not picking it up and allow me to connect to the internet? Is there an issue with Windows CE not connecting to the Internet with a prepaid adapter that anyone knows of please? Cheers Cheryl


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With the USB adapter connected to the Smartbook, let's see this.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Johnwill, my little laptop does not have a Windows key sorry. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you run a program from a command prompt? It'll get the same job done.


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi again Johnwill, thanks for your reply. Sorry I'm not very computer savvy, so you might have to give me some step by step info please, on how to get into command prompt as I've never done it before. I mean I know how to lots of the basic stuff, but other than that, no idea sorry. Cheers and thanks, Cheryl, South Australia.


----------



## shubbaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Can the command prompt be done on these little laptops?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea if it works, I've never used Windows CE. Microsoft seems to think it can be done: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/194302


----------

